# Salt HD vs Scott Sector vs tfo axiom 2



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Salt is still the only expensive fly rod I’ve casted and not liked. Trust your gut (though I’m a Scott fan boy)


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Correction: it was the axiom 2-X that I casted


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Last week, I went to fly shop to buy a Loomis NRX+ S and came home with a TFO axiom 2-X. Crazy...but the axiom 2-X was extremely accurate and easy to throw 90 feet of line.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Uno said:


> axiom 2-X was extremely accurate and easy to throw 90 feet


What line did you cast?
I might like to try that out.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW,
I've three Scotts but have not been in a situation to cast em over 70 feet.
Currently I lack an 8 wt rod (daughter #1 snagged it  )


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I got the 7wt and I am getting ready for our Steelhead season. I am using Scientific Anglers Amplitude Smooth Infinity, but it would not be a good choice for the salt.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Uno said:


> Steelhead season


I happen to be a steelheader and live in the east SF bay area.
Unusually little rain this year so far.
For more than a few decades I've been using a 7 wt in good conditions and a 9 when the wind makes the 7 unpragmatic.
I may have make a trip up to Oregon. Older sister lives next to the Chetco.
Between that and the Rouge are some totally awesome creeks on private property...


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

TFO axiom and axiom 2x are both hard to beat. A well known dude pointed out Rio lines are an average of 2 line weights too heavy. Verified this on a spec chart recently. Thus, they load the rod nicely but make the carrying of line at a distance difficult. My son elected to over line his A2X with an 8wt line (7wt rod) and he thinks it’s perfect. Don’t normally Rec overlining but something to consider.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

mro said:


> I happen to be a steelheader and live in the east SF bay area.
> Unusually little rain this year so far.
> For more than a few decades I've been using a 7 wt in good conditions and a 9 when the wind makes the 7 unpragmatic.
> I may have make a trip up to Oregon. Older sister lives next to the Chetco.
> Between that and the Rouge are some totally awesome creeks on private property...


mro ... I should not assume, try the SA Amplitude Smooth Infinity. It is accurate and easy to shoot all of it.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Matts said:


> Rio lines are an average of 2 line weights too heavy. Verified this on a spec chart recently. Thus, they load the rod nicely but make the carrying of line at a distance difficult. My son elected to over line his A2X with an 8wt line (7wt rod) and he thinks it’s perfect. Don’t normally Rec overlining but something to consider.


The rod carried the Rio winter redfish surprisingly well, it’s a heavy 8wt line for sure. Good pairing. Rod definitely felt faster/more technical with that lighter bonefish line.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Uno said:


> SA Amplitude Smooth Infinity


As soon as my house is back in order I'll check the actual weight of the lines I currently have.
I've bookmarked the SA web site for the SA Amplitude Smooth Infinity. Front taper of the head seems a little short but I can see how it might be good at longer casts. Will give it a try.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a new never used 8wt axiom 2x i was about to list for sale
$280 plus shipping 
Been meaning to put it in the classifieds but thought I’d give you first dibs if interested


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

bw510 said:


> I have a new never used 8wt axiom 2x i was about to list for sale
> $280 plus shipping
> Been meaning to put it in the classifieds but thought I’d give you first dibs if interested


PM sent


----------

